# Canon T2i vs Nikon ???



## jeanveut

I'm looking for a Canon T2i ([ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0035FZJHQ?ie=UTF8&tag=bokehncom-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B0035FZJHQ"]Here[/ame]). Is this a good price ? With which Nikon's model does it compare ?

Thanks !


----------



## Flash Harry

None


----------



## Looking Glass Photo

If you want the video features, I would suggest getting the Nikon D90. It's cheaper and a much nicer camera than any Rebel IMO. If you can live without the video, then I would go for the Canon 40D or 50D. They're much more durable than a Rebel and are about as much (or cheaper!) than a T2i. Right now, you can get a new 50D for $864.95 on Ebay:

(Canon EOS 50D Digital SLR Camera 15.1 MP DSLR Body Only - eBay (item 360287507957 end time Oct-03-10 21:19:48 PDT)) 

A 40d will usually go for between $550 and $700 nowadays. So, I wouldn't buy the Rebel for that much money!


----------



## kimsmarkin

I also photograph nature scenes. I am really confused if I should get the Nikon D90 or Canon T2i wait. Video capacity is an important asset for me, so I took no other gadget that my twins are a handful. 720p HD is good, and I take home movies, I know 1080 is much better. Please help me decide what to get, I am a newbie in photography.


----------



## Looking Glass Photo

I would definitely get the D90. It's a higher end camera while the T2i is an entry level camera. For the type of shooting you would do, the D90 would be a perfect fit. That's just my opinion though! A good website to research photography gear is Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ.


----------



## prodigy2k7

Looking Glass Photo said:


> I would definitely get the D90. It's a higher end camera while the T2i is an entry level camera. For the type of shooting you would do, the D90 would be a perfect fit. That's just my opinion though! A good website to research photography gear is Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ.



This is a generalized statement, both are excellent cameras, but the 550D is a very GOOD "entry-level" camera. I believe it has the same metering system as the 7D? Same sensor as well?
Interesting to watch: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYif6YYVlAw[/ame]


----------



## photoface

Its actually depends and good you are with DSLR. If you are a newbie I would suggest buying Canon T2i its really a good beginner camera with good video functionality and other features. From Nikon you can consider Nikon D3100 which is just new in market and available for preorder. I think Nikon D90 would be much advanced for a newbie.


----------



## Neil S.

The metering system that is used in the 7D is new, the only other Canon camera that has it so far is the 60D I believe.

I noticed a major difference in metering performance upgrading from a 30D to my 7D.


----------



## bruce282

I have a D90 and love it.

That said if you plan on actually doing a lot of video I'd look at the specs for the Nikon 3100. It does higher quality video than the D90. Any point is the D90 doea not autofocus in video mode, you have to manually focus the camera which may or may not be a problem.

I don't talk speak Canon so I can't help you there.

Bruce


----------

